# Non Stick fry pan



## welshstar (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

Ive had bad luck with non stick fry pans, ive been through the cheap ones, then the Caphalon, then i got the all clad stainless. The all clad worked well for a few months then quickly lost its non stick.

Now i admit to be pretty severe with cleaning, ill use a stiff brush then a wire pad if necessary, i also use the dishwasher. Should i just accept buying a new non stick pan every six months or is there a really good one out there that will survive my abuse ?

If it is just a question of replacing them every few months should i just stick with the lincoln wear pans from the resturant shop ?

Any other thoughts appreciated 

Alan


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

Why don't ypu stop abusing your pans.  They'll last longer and give you better service.  I've an inexpensive Calphalon (bought two pans for $49.00 at BB&B about three years ago and the coating on both is still like new.  I use a silicon spatula and soft abrassive sponges, soak the pans when dealing with stuck on gunk, and keep 'em out of the dishwasher.  The same pans are still available at BB&B in my area ...

You seem proud of the abuse you give your pans ... maybe you're not, but I cannot understand why you'd want to abuse them.


----------



## welshstar (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

Im a single guy and lead a busy life, i dont have the time or patience to soak and baby a fry pan. I just want something that will survive.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone who treats non-stick the way you do shouldn't be using non-stick.  You are, no doubt, putting a lot of PFOA into your food, as a result of abusing the surface.  It's not good for you.

There are non-stick options that hold up to the sort of hard knocks you dish out better than others, but I doubt anything's going to withstand a metal pad for long.  Plus, things like Swiss Diamond are expensive.

My recommendation is to forget non-stick altogether.  You're too single, too busy and too impatient for it.

BDL


----------



## welshstar (Dec 29, 2007)

So if i forget non stick what are my options ?

I like to sear fish etc and in a stainless pan it seems to stick


----------



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

welshstar said:


> So if i forget non stick what are my options ?
> 
> I like to sear fish etc and in a stainless pan it seems to stick


Well, perhaps you don't know how to use a stainless pan, or don't care for the pan properly which then promotes sticking. I use stainless and my meat and fish doesn't stick. Using abrassive materials to scrub the pan creates rough areas and promotes sticking. A little fat in the pan, add the protein when the pan and fat are hot, and just let the food sit until it browns usually does the trick - at least it does here.

Addressing your previous message, how much work does it take to soak a pan. You add hot sudsy water and let the pan sit. When you return after a few hours, everything usually just rinses out easily. Less actual work than scrubbing and fussing over the stuck on food and fond. Maybe you're using too high a heat on your non-stick.


----------



## sternlight (Jun 27, 2011)

It's pretty expensive but if it lasts as long as they say, Swiss Diamond HD Pro, intended for professional chefs, seems very good. It just became available. It's about $170 for a 10-inch fry pan, built like a battleship and with a very long handle. It has a much thicker non-stick coating than previous SD products and the HD (high density) coating is claimed to survive twice as many abrasive scrapes as the current models. A home line, HD is coming out later this year.

The existing line has received many rave reviews on other sites.

Another good line is the current Anolon non-stick. Quite heavy, and priced for home use, though it costs around $50 and isn't in the price range of cheapie throw-away pans or restaurant supply store pans.

No pan, however, will take the kind of abuse you report. They have to be treated with care and washed with warm, soapy water and a soft brush after each use to avoid food build up, and should not be used above medium heat for best lifespan.

Disclaimer: I have neither connection nor financial interest in either firm, though I own both products and, as they say, so far so good.

By the way, the HD Pro line just went into distribution and is hard to find yet. I got mine from Cooking Enthusiast www.cookingenthusiast.com which seems to carry many interesting, though upscale products,


----------

